# 69 gto fender advise



## Amcrebelmachine (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Guys, I have a 69 gto and in the body shop now.The right fender has a couple dents and lower rust so it needs a patch.My question is would you guys use the orig fender which my body man said he could repair with the patch panel and get the dents out,or get a repro fender. No time to look around for used havnt been able to find one decent.quality issue with repro stuff concerns me but fixing the original will have some bondo in it from repair.This will be a street driven car,doing it for my son who will get it when he gets his license at 17,so I'm not making a show car out of it.any body guys have thoughts.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I highly recommend you repair the original. It will be better than a replacement panel 7 days a week. Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I have heard nothing but bad things about the repops for 68 and 69....fix the original, as I am planning to do with mine.....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fix the original!


----------

